# Model Of How To Make An Engine Stand



## Goldenrod (Feb 17, 2022)

Please notice how the electric motor is hinged for quick release after the engine starts.  The entire unit can be moved around outside or inside for the winter. Exhaust pipe will be used for a short time for adjustment.  Two other adjustments--after mounted in the bike and after a few hundred miles. Pipe will alter performance as will the warmup and clutch.  A proud JC Blum stands with his rebuild done for a high school class.  The entire shop is devoted to motorcycle rebuilding but remains silent after this young man's grandfather passed away.  The gas tube threads directly into the carburetor.  The square tube stock can be purchased at Home Depot.


----------



## MEKANIXFIX (Feb 17, 2022)

Hola @Goldenrod! Nice work & nice example*!*


----------



## skeezer (Feb 17, 2022)

Very nicely done. My winter goals include a test bench.

Skeezer


----------



## Risk Man (Oct 19, 2022)

Very well designed and built. Now I need a welder for sure! 

Curious as to why the adjustable height for the gas tank bracket / arm?


----------

